# Is it too soon?



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it too soon to start posting the weather? Look at those lows it’s coming fellas slowly but surely. We might be a drilling within the next 45 days!  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

My pond was half covered with ice yesterday and only burnt off a little during the day. Fully covered with a skim today. Still some snow in the shaded parts of my lawn from Friday. This has been a strange Fall so far.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

12-15 last 2 years in a row. 12-15-18 will make it a pretty fancy hat trick.


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope you guys are right I can’t wait to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its so unpredictable in Ohio....I remember guys on ice around Thanksgiving some years ago....then some years theres almost no ice at all....its weird here....i think it was back in '08 i was walking on a pond on Nov. 17th or so....from what ive seen in the past, need about 6 days with an average temp. of 25 to get out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Couple ponds on the way to work were completely iced over this morning....gave me a little smile on the way to work!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> 12-15 last 2 years in a row. 12-15-18 will make it a pretty fancy hat trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Randy I like the way you think! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Someone wake up Carl and tell him to start dancing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My field observations indicate the ice is just a tad thin at this time.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm trying to get the reports from Saginaw Bay, I'm ready to head north.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> I'm trying to get the reports from Saginaw Bay, I'm ready to head north.


odel, Im with ya..settin in the treestand last few days thinkin, man its been cold for this early..geese are starting to get froze out. Ponds, swamps freezing over, settin up to be a Erie, Sag freeze again..see ya on the Bay


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Past ready. Been going to the Alum dock tourney's just to use my ice gear.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> its so unpredictable in Ohio....I remember guys on ice around Thanksgiving some years ago....then some years theres almost no ice at all....its weird here....i think it was back in '08 i was walking on a pond on Nov. 17th or so....from what ive seen in the past, need about 6 days with an average temp. of 25 to get out.


I remember one year we went rabbit hunting got to car got ice gear and went fishing was early December gills n bunnies


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's getting... *N....ICE* out there!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I was climbing up my ice coated tree in coshocton county this morning thinking this is ice fishing weather! bring it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Both my shallow 3 foot deep ponds are skimmed but not the 9 foot deep one.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely not too early, John! I got the itch BAD! I got nothing but in-depth outdoors ice fishing on TV, got a new marcum, auger, upgraded my rods, working on upgrading tackle... This cold November is working nicely to cool the surface temps down so first arctic snap we get with lows in the teens, highs below freezing should make some good ice for us! I am sticking with my prediction that we will be on the water before Christmas this year. I AM READY!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

More ICE PORN:


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)




----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)




----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can't wait!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I'm ready to hit the road up north or wherever there is good ice!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

How do u like that evo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

dustinlancy said:


> How do u like that evo?
> had it out once late season on Mosquito and was very happy with it i have an otter that is more a tow shelter and wanted something lite to run and gun with. If I had it all over to do again I would probably get a clam one man or something similar? but maby after a few successful trips it wont matter.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

whats with all the teasing?


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Come on Saginaw bay fished last winter went out of Linwood it was awesome hoping by Christmas


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Straley said:


> Come on Saginaw bay fished last winter went out of Linwood it was awesome hoping by Christmas


That's where I'm heading for a destination trip this year. I can't wait! did you use a quad or snowmobile? Wondering how far the walk is out of Linwood to get to the fish. I know certain areas it's about 5-8 miles to get to 20FOW. Thanks man!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

IBJ better watch out you don't want to get a time out for saying ice porn.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> That's where I'm heading for a destination trip this year. I can't wait! did you use a quad or snowmobile? Wondering how far the walk is out of Linwood to get to the fish. I know certain areas it's about 5-8 miles to get to 20FOW. Thanks man!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

It’s a good time used the quads we traveled probably 5 miles fished around 20 fow tried out by the spark plug got walleye moved in a little bit still in the eyes they moved then some perch showed up talk about fun them perch were tanks


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Straley said:


> It’s a good time used the quads we traveled probably 5 miles fished around 20 fow tried out by the spark plug got walleye moved in a little bit still in the eyes they moved then some perch showed up talk about fun them perch were tanks


Ya Sag Bay rocks! Spent alot of time out there last year..learned way around, made some friends with locals, great people, they are good at sharing info. Will have to share info on this thread, love to share were things are happening. keep in touch, Happy Turkey Day DD


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

4 nights in a row of 20s if this 10 day holds up!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

High of 52 the next 2 days, back into 30's until near next wkend when near 50 again.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Reports of ice on Portage and Nimmy at noon. 20 acre lake near me had ice extending out 50 feet from shore today. Looking good for first ice by 15th.


----------



## Ohiobassmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> Reports of ice on Portage and Nimmy at noon. 20 acre lake near me had ice extending out 50 feet from shore today. Looking good for first ice by 15th.


No way there is safe ice for ice fishing this year by the 15th of December that would be the earliest we will have had safe ice in how many years???? I want to say it won't be that soon maybe the 29th or the 30th of December


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Look at the 15 day, it’s possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiobassmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

dustinlancy said:


> Look at the 15 day, it’s possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not saying it's not possible I'm just saying that it sounds crazy to think that we will be on the ice that early I wanna say that it will be cold but it won't be safe enough yet to go out I feel it will be after Christmas when we will be able to get out and ice fish I'm but that's my opinion I'm with everyone else on it getting here by the 15th if it's safe I'll be out there on Portage


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Last year or maybe the year before I fished at East harbor a couple days before Christmas. I just ate a pack of fish I caught January 7th out on Lake Erie so anything's possible but then it got warm in the ice was gone


----------



## Ohiobassmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

That's what I mean don't get me wrong I'm chomping at the bit to get out there too safely but also it's winter in Ohio u can't really predict what it will be like as of right now the 15 day looks like it's possible but that's 2 weeks away alot can change in 2 weeks hell the one year it was 30s and stuff one week then 70 degrees on Christmas day that's just early Ohio winter weather


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Last 2 years in a row I was on Nimi on 12-15. There was still some open water on the lake but I was on 2 or 3" of good clear ice catching fish. The extended forecast isn't looking good though. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------

